# lying about yeild



## fatalack (Mar 14, 2010)

Me and a few other growers know another grower that says he gets a QP of dried goods of 1 indoor plant do you think he is lying?


----------



## smokebros (Mar 14, 2010)

i mean he could setup a scrog and easily achieve those results.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2010)

4 ounces, that's perfectly possible.

but who cares if he's lying or not. surealy that question can't be keeping you up at night


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 14, 2010)

right veg time, good lights, great greenthumb, and he could pull that.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 14, 2010)

ive seen scrogged plants give 6-8 ounces under just a 250 watter. but only one will fit


----------



## alexonfire (Mar 14, 2010)

If you know hes a good grower then yes, if its his first grow most like no


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 14, 2010)

what kind of setup did he have you know???


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 14, 2010)

very doable. i saw a plant that bushy old grower pulled almost 11 oz's from.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 14, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> very doable. i saw a plant that bushy old grower pulled almost 11 oz's from.


 
bog is the fucking man....... great grower but even better breeder.....


----------



## Bifta (Mar 14, 2010)

my first setup was 6000 watt hps with 40 white cheese and got back 5.2 oz per plant 
i always go for 1 gram dry bud per watt of light


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 14, 2010)

Bifta said:


> my first setup was 6000 watt hps with 40 white cheese and got back 5.2 oz per plant
> i always go for 1 gram dry bud per watt of light


 
nice ive got the same setup 6k but a lil more then 40 going....... i was hoping for a q/p per.... i think thats achievable for sure..... lots of lst, and love


----------



## Bifta (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## mcpurple (Mar 14, 2010)

i know growers and have sen these plants indoor 2 plants pounder per plant


----------



## rzza (Mar 14, 2010)

Bifta said:


> my first setup was 6000 watt hps with 40 white cheese and got back 5.2 oz per plant
> i always go for 1 gram dry bud per watt of light


 better luck next time, looks like ya missed by 176 grams

jk, great job


----------



## potberto (Mar 14, 2010)

It's not too hard to get those numbers off of one plant. Veg it for a while and top/LST the crap out of it. My last KC36 plant under a 400w just got me a hair under 4oz. 

Not hard to do if you have a little room. A buddy of mine grows monsters and gets 7-9oz's a plant regularly. 

Ask him to see them


----------



## stoneruk (Mar 14, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice ive got the same setup 6k but a lil more then 40 going.......


Sounds good, pics?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 15, 2010)

does it matter that much? really? you really need to get on with your own shit and stop worrying about over peoples.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 15, 2010)

Bifta said:


> my first setup was 6000 watt hps with 40 white cheese and got back 5.2 oz per plant
> i always go for 1 gram dry bud per watt of light


I would like to see this


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 15, 2010)

This is more like it....

450 grams off one plant under 1 400 Watt HPS


----------



## golddog (Mar 15, 2010)

Under my 400 I got almost 4 oz on 1 plant, 3 on 2 others, 1 1/4 on my runt.

Nothing special - FFOF -


----------



## fatalack (Mar 15, 2010)

That is cool thank every one 4 their response


----------



## oregon024 (Mar 15, 2010)

Every ones different we can set our goal as high as we want but there is always gonna be someone.Who we think is just doing better.It's not really about how good sometimes.Money buys nice shit.including big plants peace


----------



## mochadog70 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bifta said:


> my first setup was 6000 watt hps with 40 white cheese and got back 5.2 oz per plant
> i always go for 1 gram dry bud per watt of light


How long did they veg? Soil or hyrdo? What was your size of containers/pots? Side note how much lighting was in your veg?


----------



## speeka (Mar 16, 2010)

fatalack said:


> Me and a few other growers know another grower that says he gets a QP of dried goods of 1 indoor plant do you think he is lying?


10 ounces & 19 grams. My last NL plant. Ive seen allmost double that from a SOG.


----------



## keepinabeat (Mar 16, 2010)

bifon pg 2 hits 13lb grows with 40 plants thats 5.2 oz a plant impressive


----------



## wiseguy316 (Mar 16, 2010)

my 1st grow was a bag seed dwc under a 400w light. 4.2 ounces, tightly trimmed no sticks & stems


----------



## xbox37 (Apr 2, 2010)

if you have the money for good supplies and you top that plant so that you get 4 main colas then you can get pound a plant easy trust me 


grow big or dnt grow at all


----------



## jawbrodt (Apr 2, 2010)

With a good yielding strain, and a 400 watt HPS, it's totally do-able, especially with some topping or training. I got 3 ozs off my very first plant, it was 4 feet tall, grown in a 2 gallon pot, and topped a couple times. And, that was with bagseed, so i know it wouldn't be any trouble to get up over 1/4 pound if i tried now.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 2, 2010)

I got 2 ounces off of one plant using cfls and no training. 

So 4 ounces with better lights and a bit of training does not seem hard.


----------



## RickWhite (Apr 2, 2010)

Different strains produce vastly different yields.


----------



## greenpeace31 (Apr 2, 2010)

well one thing i have found out in the years of growing YOU ALWAYS HAVE THAT GUY THAT HE GROWS BIGGER AND BETTER THEN ANYONE ELSE!! i have a buddy thats that way HIS IS ALWAYS BETTER(or he thinks this) no matter what he thinks he is the king!!just some peoples EGO is to dam big!! he is one of them people before he even trys your his is better!! never says a good word about yours just brags about how good his is!!to me the only thing he is KING AT IS BEING AN ASS!!


----------



## jawbrodt (Apr 2, 2010)

^Of course.LOL Then you have the guys who think they know everything, and really don't know crap, but they'll sit there and argue about something when you know they're wrong. I hate that too. I'm no expert, but I am willling to always listen to someone's advice, because i know I've been wrong before, and will be wrong again, for sure.LOL IMO, you can't learn anything if you aren't willing to admit you're wrong sometimes.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 2, 2010)

Four ounces is pretty easy assuming you haven't stuffed too many plants under an adequate light.


----------



## dankasaurusrex (Apr 25, 2010)

I've grown a plant that was well over 1/2lb once indoors. Not because I was some awesome grower and had it nailed, but because of the opposite! I vegged it FOREVER then threw it into flower. In retrospect i could have gotten two grows in the same duration and likely yielded more! But yes...totally do-able. Learned a lot from that grow! Happy growing everyone!


----------



## golddog (Apr 26, 2010)

dankasaurusrex said:


> I've grown a plant that was well over 1/2lb once indoors. Not because I was some awesome grower and had it nailed, but because of the opposite! I vegged it FOREVER then threw it into flower. In retrospect i could have gotten two grows in the same duration and likely yielded more! But yes...totally do-able. Learned a lot from that grow! Happy growing everyone!


That's right 

I could have vegged my current grow for 2 months (to get giant plants), but now I am in 4 weeks of flower (on my second grow) and the buds are booming.

I wanted I get in 2 grows before the summer. It is hard to control the temperature here in the summer. So 4 or 5 more weeks of flower and I will have completed 2 grows so far this year.

I will do a summer grow also. I will flower at night and also go outside with some large pots, once my next grow is done. I will let them get big outside and bring one or two in to flower, and leave the rest up on the hill to flower naturally.


----------



## Severdali (Jun 11, 2010)

lol. 4 whole ounces!!!

you guys have got to be kidding me. no wonder weed is so expensive.


----------



## deflator (Jun 12, 2010)

The one in my avatar gave me almost 7oz...in 72 days from seed. Gotta love the automatic AK's


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 12, 2010)

Shit i got 10ounces from my 1 indoor plant(Apple Jack).

If grown right and taken care of no problem doing that.

Strain also helps alot with yeild.


----------



## skunky33 (Jul 28, 2010)

It's very strain dependent, Say NL#5 If you top after 3 weeks in soil and veg for a couple weeks past pre-flowering it's very normal. If you grow 4 in DWC topped with 600-1000 watt hps Scrog or LST them you can get up to 1/2 a pound per plant no problem.


----------



## DAMRAK (Jul 28, 2010)

i d be a bit pissed of if i only got 4oz a plant, most i ve seen for real is 900grams from one plant... had 600 on top an 2 250 watts at the sides for last 3 weeks


----------



## buraka415 (Aug 1, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Four ounces is pretty easy assuming you haven't stuffed too many plants under an adequate light.


im trying to figure out how many that is for a given space. say, using containers, on tables, 8' x 2' tables. each table has (3) 1000w HPS over it. would 20 per table be too much, if you had them in say, 1 - 2gal containers? what if you had less plants, and slightly bigger containers - would you run less lights, or run all the ones you had, even though you were running at 35 - 45% less capacity in # of containers than normal. that make sense?


----------

